

Are YouTubers Getting Rich from Ad Revenue? - PandaChi
http://www.patreon.com/blog/are-youtubers-getting-rich-from-ad-revenue/

======
ryanmonroe
I don't understand the distinction between creators and publishers. When you
create a video for youtube don't you publish it yourself?

Edit: After looking at other articles, I assume the pie chart refers to
situations where a copyright claim has been filed for a video. In that case,
it seems the filer is the "publisher" and the video uploader is the "creator"

~~~
PandaChi
We tried keeping the issue to only publishers, but basically MCNs and other
cuts were just grouped into publisher for simplicity sake -- oftentimes
YouTubers join networks (kind of like a music label) where the rights of their
works are managed for a cut. As to your point, YES, definitely YouTubers can
and do publish entirely original work, but oftentimes still need to publish
covers, or video game gameplay, etc. that they don't have the rights to --
this is usually the only way to grow their audience and channel, as these are
the only works that garner any real SEO when people are searching for videos.

------
Urgo
Cover songs are not fair use. Of course you can't get rich off of those
without permission which normally involves a huge license fee. If you don't
get permission and you get hit by YouTube's content id system yes you don't
get anything. Create original content and use creative commons music or music
you have a free/cheap license for and you will be able to get rich.

Source: actual data on tens of thousands of channels actual earnings. I'm the
creator of [http://SocialBlade.com](http://SocialBlade.com) the #1 YouTube
stats site. Successful YouTubers also aren't getting a million hits total,
they're getting that every day.. or at least every week.

------
TrainedMonkey
I am very sorry, but making a creator $0.0001 on average ($100/10^6) is
literally not worth turning adblock off and having 20% chance to get a 30
seconds of commercial.

~~~
PandaChi
Ah, definitely not advocating any change in audience behavior with regards to
watching content -- just trying to justify why Kickstarter and other donation
methods are meaningful!

